# Increase font on pdf file



## bruinator (May 18, 2006)

Hi, I have a pdf file in which the font is set at 125% but I would like to increase it to 200%, save it and print it at 200%. I tried copying and saving the font at 200% and then print it but it printed it at 125%. Can someone please tell me how to do this at 200%. I would really appreciate it.

TIA

PS here is the file.


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

> the font is set at 125%


I guess you mean the magnification is set to 125% That's just the on screen view. 
What you need to do is choose print, in the printing preferences there should be an option to increase or decrease the size of the print


----------



## bruinator (May 18, 2006)

There doesn't seem to be an option for changing the font size under print preferences? Any other ideas?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Do you have the full blown version of Adobe Acrobat?


----------



## bruinator (May 18, 2006)

jimr381 said:


> Do you have the full blown version of Adobe Acrobat?


Not sure. Is there a way to check, please?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Is the application you open it with called Adobe Reader or Adobe Acrobat Standard/Professional?


----------



## bruinator (May 18, 2006)

jimr381 said:


> Is the application you open it with called Adobe Reader or Adobe Acrobat Standard/Professional?


Just checked acrobat reader 5.0. Do I need standard?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

With the standard or professional versions you can use the touch-up text tool to increase the font size. You might try doing a web search for free pdf editors/converters. I know there have been posts with regards to the different ones on the forum that you could search for as well.


----------



## bruinator (May 18, 2006)

I'll give it a try. thanks


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

jimr381, I think what bruinator is looking for is to increase the size of (printing) of the document in which case I don't think it's much fasible to get a different application

bruinator, Depending on the printer you are using, if you check the properties or advanced options there should be an option to scale the whole document you just need to look for it. It's not affecting the (font) itself but the (whole) document will be printing large. I think this option should be available for all printers.

Check the screenshots attached from my computer to give you an idea. i have acrobat reader 8


----------

